# Is this a fake Poljot?



## Henrik Barlach (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello

Im totally new in this watch thing.
Just bought my first watch, a Seiko 5.

Was surfing on Etsy and found this watch from Poljot and the seller writes a bit blurry (to me) that is a vintage from 70's
The thing is that the text in the watch are in english!!
In the 70's it was USSR and my guess wasa that it should be in russian or any of sort of "eastern" languages.

Am I correct?










Best wishes
Henrik


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Henrik and welcome to the forum. It was quite common for Soviet era watches that were produced for export to have English script on the dial rather than cyrillic. That said, I'm almost 100% sure the watch above is "redialled" and not completely original. Although there aren't too many completely fake Russian watches around, there are a hell of a lot of frankens, fantasy watches and redials coming out of eastern Europe so it's worth being careful when buying from Etsy/eBay.


----------



## Henrik Barlach (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Lampoc

Thank you for the welcome.
I also had my doubt that it wasnt restored, but didnt know they used english.
So you are saying that the original dial would have been in cyrilic, but the new one had the writting in english.
The price I also found "nearly to good to be true" approx 120 £.
Personally I dont care if its restored, but it would have been nice that is was as the original fx cyrilic.
Do you think the clock inside is original?

Best wishes
Henrik


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The watch would have originally come in both English and cyrillic versions. Without seeing the movement I couldn't say how original the rest of the watch is - do you have a link to the sale? Personally I'd stay well clear of this watch - the dial is fake and £120 is way too much!

You can see some English and cyrillic versions in this old catalogue: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipOxDhzIwG73Y2FHmHRg8Aie6MBKf6r39F4PZ5xS


----------



## Henrik Barlach (Dec 28, 2017)

That was a surprise that under the cold war they made watches with english text!
Maybe it was so they could get western currency.

Thiss is the link: https://www.etsy.com/dk-en/listing/272066408/poljot-de-luxe-nos-ultra-slim-soviet?ref=search_recently_viewed-3

I'm not asking because im angry at the seller, but more about what am I buying if I was about to buy it.
To me its a very nice watch to look at and I like when the item has some history.
Better than bying a DW.
The first "historic" timepiece I heard about (2 weeks ago) was the Seagull.
Much more interesting than a fashion watch, IMO.

Thank you, again.

Best wishes
Henrik


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi and welcome @Henrik Barlach

Part of the fun in collecting these old soviet watches, Is doing the research. Bookmark your favorite seller page/pages, and watch them daily, read their feedback and reviews,until you get a feel for them. Plus there is a lot of helpful info here (just ask) and also/plenty around on the net. I bought a few decent examples by making personal contact with sellers and asking if they can source certain stuff not advertised and they have always come up good. In Soviet era USSR many produced were massively over supplied. So there are still a lot of spares. I have bought many genuine NOS Pobeda watches from trusted sellers, and all have been well, and under £30 with no.problems. good luck and fum. :thumbsup:

Example


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Henrik Barlach said:


> That was a surprise that under the cold war they made watches with english text!
> Maybe it was so they could get western currency.
> 
> Thiss is the link: https://www.etsy.com/dk-en/listing/272066408/poljot-de-luxe-nos-ultra-slim-soviet?ref=search_recently_viewed-3
> ...


 The 2209 movement and case in the watch look to be correct. Still shame about the dial!

I had a look at the sellers stock too - there's a few nice pieces there but also a lot of utter junk and, without exception, it's all horrendously overpriced!


----------



## Henrik Barlach (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi @WRENCH

I do agree that a big part of this is the hunt for the watch.
Right now I think its a rabbithole.
First I watch some videos on youtube, then ALOT more, then I tried to narrow the competion down (The price, style of clock, the price, buy from europe or everywhere, the price, quartz or mechanical and then of course the price if I havent mentioned that).
Then I saw a video about the Seagull and I became facinated about clock's with a story to tell.
It doesnt have to be the original from 70-80's, because right now I wouldnt think a scratched authentic from a specific timeperiod, would be so nice as a new one made at the same factory.
I will start from today making favorites on Etsy, that was a great idea.

Hi@Lampoc

Thank you for the input.
I also think its a shame with the dial.
He have used the wrong font for text.

Best wishes for a great new year to you both
Henrik


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Henrik Barlach said:


> I will start from today making favorites on Etsy, that was a great idea.


 These are worth a look if you want to go new.

https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/


----------

